# Need a new trim dressing



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys, I have been using SN Gloss trim dressing. As much as i love it, if you get it on glass or paint its a ***** to get off, also Ideally i need one that you can just whack on & still use the car rather than having to leave it. 

I also use revive, love it but its not black enough for me. I have also tried black wow, trim wizard, autoglym & perl. 

C4? I have never used any Gtechniq stuff, but it seems very pricey. 

Im open to suggestions


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I like SONAX Xtreme Plastic Restorer Gel. It is very nice.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CarPro DLUX.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> CarPro DLUX.


That's what I'm gonna be going for next


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Has to be CarPro DLUX, £for£ it takes a lot of beating


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like Dr Beasley's Plastic Sealant - it's a bit gloopy so it's easy to apply to just where you want it.
http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/dr-beasleys-plastic-sealant-12-oz-355-p.asp


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Its awesome.

Scuttle & wipers coated in DLUX.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I find Gtechniq T1 is long lasting on trim and is very fairly priced, doesn't leave a greasy feel or 'leech' down the panels when it's got wet.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that your new shiny Clio when it arrives will have a fair amount of black gloss plastic trim.:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

carpro or Nanolex are both unreal


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261255647809

It comes in black or grey.

Full review/details here. Join up to the 205 forum and get it cheaper.

http://www.205gtidrivers.com/orders/orders-plasticare.html


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is Megs Ultimate Protectant Dash & Trim Restorer any good?


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

READER84 said:


> Is Megs Ultimate Protectant Dash & Trim Restorer any good?


A little shiny but good


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just ordered 60ml of CarPro DLUX Dawn. Seems to get good reviews and slightly cheaper than Gtechniq.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

+1 for Gtechniq T1 :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Carpro DLUX as per AaronGTI's pictured post, great product for plastic trim and lasts well, it laughs in the face of APC, my scuttle panel has never looked so good :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=306138


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Autofinesse revive is awsome


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

carpro dlux or nanolex trim rejuvenator


----------



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

Can the CarPro stuff be used on tyres aswell..?


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Craig P said:


> Can the CarPro stuff be used on tyres aswell..?


Technically yes, but we don't recommend it. PERL is a better product being water based. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

How does PERL stand up to DLUX for trim? I have seen PERL and it looks smart


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

PERL looks nice on trim but I've found it's doesn't last very long, DLUX will outlast it by a long way and can take hits with APC, no contest if you want durability DLUX is the product to go for.


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

Applied gtecniq t1 looked great. However it rained yesterday, day after I applied it, and most of it disappeared and streaked. Only think I applied it incorrectly but don't see how. Applied with applicator pad...done


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ipo said:


> Applied gtecniq t1 looked great. However it rained yesterday, day after I applied it, and most of it disappeared and streaked. Only think I applied it incorrectly but don't see how. Applied with applicator pad...done


Applying any product like this on trim, wipe the trim down with a microfibre after about 10 minutes to remove the excess (this is what is running after it rains)


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

And for it completely disappearing off the trim completely? Didnt appear any excess whatsoever on the trim.


----------



## Powerff (Aug 9, 2013)

*Trim restore*

Hi guys,
I have used my beloved ChGuys VRT dressing on all plastic parts under the bonnet. None of the elements were ever restore or even looked after by the previous owner of my baby. Last photo proves that VRT Dressing can be used on PlastiDipped elements and it make it look fresh and cool 
Here is some sample photo how VRT Dressing got on with this issue:
Before:



After:



50/50 shot:



It's been 10 weeks after I applied VRT and it hasn't faded at all.


----------

